# vicious line



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I was thinking about trying some this year always been a big fan of big game, but, i here its good stuff. Any input would be great thanks.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A whole bunch of us catfish guys ( Pendog, Fishdealer04, Mellon, myself) use the 20-25-30 Lb Off Shore Copolymer, its great stuff,a s tough as nails and doesnt have hardly any memmory. I HIGHLY recommend it, been using for about 4 years now. I used to like the BG line and its still pretty good and affordable but for a little more, I think youll agree its a whole lot better line. We us it for our big blues, channels and flatties, very abrasion resistant, works well around wood, rocks and drifting.

Salmonid


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks, sounds like good stuff how many yards is on a 2lb spool of 30lb?


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

ducky152000 said:


> Thanks, sounds like good stuff how many yards is on a 2lb spool of 30lb?



You definitely wont regret going to Vicious line. Im not sure how much is on the spool but i have re-spooled most of my reels at least twice this year (2 6000s, 3 6500s, pen310, P Baitrunner and 2 209s). Also Spooled up Steve's reels with the same spool and still have plenty


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Its great stuff! I use the 30 pound Hi vis green Offshore. I think there is like 2900 yards on the 2 pound spool.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree, vicious is a very good quality line.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Viscious blows Big Game, as well as any other mono/copol line away! i have 2 reels with almost 4 year old line on it (channel cat combo's, 20lb test) and it is still like new. if you get 30lb line prepare to pull your guts out trying to break it! 

i prefer the yellow hi-vis color offshore.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well looks like im goin to buy some. thanks guys.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Vicious in my opinion is the best mono on the market. Only reason I am not using it is cuz they dont make anything heavier than 30lb. And I can get Big Game alot cheaper. Vicious is a better line though.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I tried their Ice version this winter on my Ice Rods and was "very" impressed..! I think I will give it try on my board reels this year on Erie.


----------



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

a buddy of mine uses it and it seems to be great stuff like everyone has said. i would rather snag up my big game than his viscous. viscous was a pain to break off!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Catfish Hunter, check out the "Offshore" line they have, I have a bunch of 50 and 80 lb I use for leaders. Great stuff. There braid is also great stuff, a bunch of the muskie guys are using it. 

Salmonid


----------

